# Jig a loo or Puzzleproz cube lube On type a?



## lalalala (Mar 14, 2009)

So i just recieved my latest package form cube4you(was happy every thing was there) and im wondering my friend has a white type a and his mves good with puzzleproz lube but is not properly tentions and i want to try use jig a loo but i only like using it when i know it will have better results because of its melting problems. so can you guys tell me which is better to use jig a loo or puzzleproz cubelube on a white type a. hope you guys cna help


----------



## Gparker (Mar 14, 2009)

i didnt like the lube puzzle proz gave me, it smelt good though  like orange or something

i use jigaloo now and i reccomend that


----------



## Bomber (Mar 14, 2009)

I would definitely recommend using Jig-a-Loo.

I am sure you will notice that I am not from Canada so have not tried Jig-a-Loo, but I have taken the time to try out many different kinds of lubrication. This includes Vaseline, PuzzleProz, Silicone Shock Oil and generic Silicone Lubricant sprays. Unlike what most people say, all are very effective although Silicone Spray like Jig-a-Loo or CRC are the ones that really stand out.

If you try PuzzleProz or Rubik's Brand lubricant then at first the cube will be fantastic, then after literally about 2 hours the affects will start to wear off. That is the only problem, it should be simple enough to just add more to the cube which admittedly does help, but the build up is fast and needs cleaning regularly.

Silicone Shock Oil gives cubes a very smooth feeling, it's great if you are lubing a Type A or similarly smooth cubes because it adds to the already nice feeling cube. Shock Oil is also good because it lasts for a long time so requires little top-ups are even less cleaning.

Finally we have Silicone Sprays, the spray I use is currently my favourite out of all the lubes I have tried. I used BadMePhisto's lubrication application method so as to reduce the affects of the propellants 'melting', I used two sweeps and that worked just fine. I have also lubricated with spray using the straw straight into the cube, all I noticed was a disconcerting fizzing noise but no melting.

I hope something I wrote was actually helpful; I always seem to write massive posts that never get read or even just end a thread. I also notice 'lalalala' that you love to make threads about lubricant. Is it four already? I am surprised you are not an expert by now.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 14, 2009)

yea i want to try jig a loo but i want to hear peoples results with both of them.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 14, 2009)

haha i noticed that i have made alot of treads about lube sorry but this is the first time ive own a white type a (pretty sad too T_T) and ive heard that the white type a reacts nicely to puzzleproz lube so i wanted to know what works better jig a loo or puzzleproz cubelube


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 14, 2009)

Type a's are prettty bad for me until I put some of that puzzleproz lube (smells awesome... like fruit or something) and that smoothens them out. Next, I put crc... jigaloo should work the same though.


----------



## nestorius (Jun 2, 2009)

Bomber said:


> I would definitely recommend using Jig-a-Loo.



Any way one can buy Jig-A-Loo in England? the online sales won't ship to London...

Nestorius


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 2, 2009)

On a type A, I'd definitely go for the puzzleproz lube.


----------



## Escher (Jun 2, 2009)

nestorius said:


> Bomber said:
> 
> 
> > I would definitely recommend using Jig-a-Loo.
> ...



go to maplins, or williamsons hardware. maplins have their own brand and williamsons hardware stock 'tableau dry lube', which is very good.


----------



## panyan (Jun 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> nestorius said:
> 
> 
> > Bomber said:
> ...



thaat doesnt answer his question, he is asking specifically for jig-a-loo, not generic silicone spray


----------



## Escher (Jun 3, 2009)

panyan said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > nestorius said:
> ...



Yes, sorry, I wasn't particularly clear. The message should read:

"no, I don't think that you can get Jig-A-Loo in England, I had a search a while ago and didn't find a way. Besides, you don't need it;*insert first message* Also, neither of these seem to run the risk that Jig-A-Loo has of gluing your cube into a brick."


----------



## LSDJ (Jun 3, 2009)

i use jig a loo on my type a and i wouldn't change a thing about it, just completely disassemble your cube and give it an even coat then wipe off excess before working it in. it is the best lube i've used!!


----------

